# Wallpaper Maker Advice



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

What is everybody using to modify their wallpaper? I'm using wallpaper maker it was good at first but now it's kinda buggy for me

rockin&#39; dat vicious Chinese shyt!


----------



## TheTyler0013 (Jun 27, 2011)

Dodol wallpaper. Best wallpaper app ever


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

TheTyler0013 said:


> Dodol wallpaper. Best wallpaper app ever


Cool thanks ima give it a try

rockin&#39; dat vicious Chinese shyt!


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

TheTyler0013 said:


> Dodol wallpaper. Best wallpaper app ever


Cool thanks ima give it a try

rockin&#39; dat vicious Chinese shyt!


----------

